# KDE 4.4.3 Installation Problem



## smooky (May 20, 2010)

Hi guys!

Please help me to install/upgrade from KDE 4.3.5 to KDE 4.4.3. This is very hard for me always, and early always I reinstalled whole operating system if I want upgrade KDE.

Here build log from kdelibs4:

```
automoc4: empty source file: /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build/khtml/JSTimeRanges.cpp
automoc4: empty source file: /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs4/work/kdelibs-4.4.3/build/khtml/JSMediaError.cpp
...
(Soprano::PluginManager) found no soprano plugin at
"/usr/local/lib/soprano/libsoprano_raptorparser.so"
Could not find parser plugin for encoding trig
gmake[2]: *** [nepomuk/core/pimo.h] Error code 1
```

But /usr/local/lib/soprano/libsoprano_raptorparser.so file exists. 

Also when I installed Soprano I select Sesame2 backend...

What's wrong?


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2010)

smooky said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> Please help me to install/upgrade from KDE 4.3.5 to KDE 4.4.3. This is very hard for me always, and early always I reinstalled whole operating system if I want upgrade KDE.
> 
> ...



Did you do what say in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## smooky (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I read and done as recommended: 1) 'make deinstall' all the KDE ports 2) update the rasqal, raptor, redland 3) delete the all files from /usr/local/kde4/ 4) install phonon
then tried to install KDE...

what's wrong?


----------



## smooky (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone to help me? ;-(


----------



## zeiz (May 26, 2010)

Doing upgrade this time I also got multiple problems with raptor, soprano, redland and so on.
I reinstalled them all one by one starting from raptor, then something else (forgot), soprano...redland I could rebuild only as last one.
As to now I believe kde4-4.4.3 is available as packages. I would use packages now.


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

I dont use the packages, I need build from ports...


----------



## zeiz (May 26, 2010)

Up to you but... just curious: why?


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

Because I need to specify some additional options for building, e.g. build dubug version...
I need build from sources exactly...
Okay, I think wiil need to clean system and reinstall all prerequisities ports, like soprano, raptor...
Sure I could be investigate why did built failed, but have not time for now... ;-((


----------



## hedgehog (May 26, 2010)

smooky said:
			
		

> Does anyone to help me? ;-(



is there any port related to QT3 and/or KDE3 in your system ?


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

i think there is no, but i'm not sure... because i have installed kdesupport from previous KDE version 4.3.5... but i'm deinstalled it...
now i updated QT for 4.6.2 version, and rasqal, redland, soprano, virtuoso... tried build kdelibs4 but failed again... ;-(


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

May be Soprano has something like a configuration tools, or *.conf files?
I cant identify the problem! ;-(
I installed Soprano with Sesame2 backend, /usr/local/bin/sopranocmd tells the 'sesame2' available, in the /usr/local/lib/soprano/*backend.so files are exists, $JAVA_HOME set to '/usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0'.
What's wrong?


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

Also I cleaned the /usr/local/kde4 and ~/.kde4 dirs...


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

Here is all okay:


```
ldd /usr/local/lib/soprano/libsoprano_sesame2backend.so:
	libsoprano.so.4 => /usr/local/lib/libsoprano.so.4 (0x28300000)
	[B]libjvm.so => /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so (0x283fb000)[/B]
	libQtCore.so.4 => /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4 (0x28be4000)
	libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 (0x28e95000)
	libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x281ca000)
	libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x281ed000)
	libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x28f89000)
	libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x28091000)
	libz.so.5 => /lib/libz.so.5 (0x28f9e000)
	libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0x281f8000)
	libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x28fb0000)
	libiconv.so.3 => /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so.3 (0x29075000)
	libicui18n.so.38 => /usr/local/lib/libicui18n.so.38 (0x2916c000)
	libintl.so.8 => /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8 (0x292b8000)
	libpcre.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.0 (0x292c1000)
	libicuuc.so.38 => /usr/local/lib/libicuuc.so.38 (0x292f5000)
	libicudata.so.38 => /usr/local/lib/libicudata.so.38 (0x2940a000)
```

`/usr/local/bin/sopranocmd --backend sesame2`


```
sopranocmd 2.4.62
   Copyright (C) 2007-2010 Sebastian Trueg <trueg@kde.org>
   This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
   it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
   the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
   (at your option) any later version.

[B]virtual bool Soprano::Virtuoso::BackendPlugin::isAvailable() const Failed to determine version of the Virtuoso server at "/usr/local
/bin/virtuoso-t" 
(Soprano::PluginManager) plugin  "virtuosobackend" is not available. 
(Soprano::PluginManager) found no soprano plugin at  "/usr/local/lib/soprano/libsoprano_redlandbackend.so"[/B] 
Usage:
   sopranocmd --backend <backendname> [--dir <storagedir>] [--port <port>] [--host <host>] [--username <username>] [--password <password>] 
[--settings <settings>] [--serialization <s>] <command> [<parameters>]
   sopranocmd --port <port> [--host <host>] --model <name> [--serialization <s>] <command> [<parameters>]
   sopranocmd --socket <socketpath>  --model <name> [--serialization <s>] <command> [<parameters>]
   sopranocmd --dbus <dbusservice> --model <name> [--serialization <s>] <command> [<parameters>]
   sopranocmd --sparql <sparql end point> [--port <port>] [--username <username>] [--password <password>] [--serialization <s>] <command> 
[<parameters>]
   sopranocmd --file <rdf-file> [--serialization <s>] <command> [<parameters>]

   --version           Print version information.

   --help              Print this help.

   --nrl               Enable NRL (Nepomuk) features. This includes the following features:
                       - Automatic query prefix expansion based on ontologies stored in the model.
                       - Automatic context creation for imported statements without a predefined context/named
                         graph. The newly created context will be of type nrl:KnowledgeBase and already have
                         its creation date set in its very own nrl:GraphMetadata.
                       - Automatic removal of metadata graphs if using the remove command with the only defined
                         node being the context.

   --foo               Enables scriptable output which can be used as input for other commands.

   --model <name>      The name of the Soprano model to perform the command on.
                       (only applicable when querying against the Soprano server.)

[B]   --backend           The backend to use when accessing a storage directly and not via the Soprano server.
                       Possible backends are:
                       sesame2[b]
```


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone have clear instructions *HOW UPGRADE KDE*?


----------



## smooky (Jun 2, 2010)

Nothing works as usually!!! ;-)
Now I can't install kdebindings because there are not cmake_install and CMakeLists.txt files in the python examples directory!!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2010)

Do *not* double-post.


----------



## smooky (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm really sorry!!! But I want to install KDE already 1,5 month! I can't! Nothing works! I'm already go to mad! In the kdebindings/python/pykde4/examples not found cmake_install.cmake and CMakeLists.txt files! WHYYYYYYY!???


----------



## SIFE (Jun 2, 2010)

are you using any newer version of GCC ?


----------



## zeiz (Jun 2, 2010)

May be just wait a bit: kde4-4.4.4 is in ports!
Something could be not completed yet.
But you still can install 4.4.3 from packages.


----------



## cyb3ry0g (Dec 7, 2010)

I try to upgrade kdelibs4 from 4.5.1 to 4.5.4 and I have the same problem:

```
Scanning dependencies of target nepomuk-rcgen
(Soprano::PluginManager) found no soprano plugin at  "/usr/local/lib/soprano/libsoprano_raptorparser.so"
Could not find parser plugin for encoding trig
gmake[2]: *** [nepomuk/nuao.h] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [nepomuk/CMakeFiles/nepomuk.dir/all] Error 2
```

Does anybody know, how can I solve this problem?


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 8, 2010)

I hate ports...always something broken and hard to fix....no luck with packages either...also have errors...


----------



## cyb3ry0g (Dec 9, 2010)

beesatmsu said:
			
		

> I hate ports...always something broken and hard to fix....no luck with packages either...also have errors...



I like ports very much, but compiling that heavy kde 4 often brings problems..


----------



## cyb3ry0g (Dec 10, 2010)

smooky said:
			
		

> Yes, I read and done as recommended: 1) 'make deinstall' all the KDE ports 2) update the rasqal, raptor, redland 3) delete the all files from /usr/local/kde4/ 4) install phonon
> then tried to install KDE...
> 
> what's wrong?



This helped me.


----------

